# any successful coming out of the fog stories



## tigercat

If any of you have any successful coming out of the fog stories, please share. Doesn't matter the situation, was it you or your spouse? What was situation and what caused you to see the light and for the fog to clear? Just want to hear some positive stuff for a change. Please share.


----------



## DanF

You can read my whole story in my sig.
For about three months after W and i decided to reconcile, I was still in the fog. I wanted to see the OW, but knew that it was wrong. I had my wife, my sisters and two of my friends constantly reminding me of what trash she was and how I was about to ruin everything if I didn't open my eyes and see her for what she really was.

Somehow, with a lot of support and a lot of prayer, my eyes were opened and I got past it.
I hope that I never see her again.


----------

